# Closers Comp - Winners Announced



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 21, 2017)

MMO game, never played a mmo before (Not unless you count xenoblade chronicles X) I wonder. Not really a artist but this video piqued my interest.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 21, 2017)

I have to say, this years competition is definitely original and actually very fun!

The deadline also seems very reasonable, so we will have time to prepare a character's story as well as drawing and coloring it properly.

I've entered the comic competition. Am I allowed to enter this one as well?

Thanks


----------



## T-hug (Dec 21, 2017)

WhiteMaze said:


> I have to say, this years competition is definitely original and actually very fun!
> 
> The deadline also seems very reasonable, so we will have time to prepare a character's story as well as drawing and coloring it properly.
> 
> ...


Of course!


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 21, 2017)

T-hug said:


> Of course!



Great, thanks for the answer!

Good luck tempers, I look forward to seeing your entries. *Merry Christmas!*


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 21, 2017)

I dunno if I am so confident in this, so do I just create a anime character? This is the time I wish I had drawing lessons.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 21, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I dunno if I am so confident in this, so do I just create a anime character? This is the time I wish I had drawing lessons.


 
Essentially, yeah. Just create a character, give it a story and a power that makes it unique.

Even if you're not that good at drawing, if you start now, you can take your time perfecting your design.

*EDIT:* One question however, is this supposed to be an original character competition, or an anime fanart competition (drawing characters from anime)? @T-hug


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 21, 2017)

Can't help but think about those cheesy Sonic OC I saw all over internet.

Good luck to everyone! I'm not interested to participate in this one.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 21, 2017)

WhiteMaze said:


> Even if you're not that good at drawing, if you start now, you can take your time perfecting your design.


Be that as it may, someone as unskilled wouldn't even call one week's work perfect. 

I can only try my best to be honest. Not like I ever used a PC to draw before, I would have better chance using art program like Art academy for WII U or anime workshop for 3DS. I wouldn't even know what kind of PC software to use, i only have basic paint.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 21, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Be that as it may, someone as unskilled wouldn't even call one week's work perfect.
> 
> I can only try my best to be honest. Not like I ever used a PC to draw before, I would have better chance using art program like Art academy for WII U or anime workshop for 3DS. I wouldn't even know what kind of PC software to use, i only have basic paint.



PaintTool SAI is a simple program that can make wonders. 

If you don't have a tablet PC or a drawing board, feel free to do it traditionally on paper with some old fashioned pencils and colors.

Doing it on the Wii U might work too, although I can't recommend using the 3DS. In all honesty.


----------



## ThoD (Dec 21, 2017)

Very interesting contest! Was considering starting this game already, so winning a DLC like that would be more than enough reason, but I SUCK at drawing stuff...

Does it have to be a good drawing or any will do? Do bad drawings have same chance of winning?


----------



## kuwanger (Dec 21, 2017)

Her name is Sadim.  She's the daughter of a wealthy magnate.  Her power is to charm things to have much greater value than their innate worth but only so long as people have confidence in the value of items she has previously charmed.  She often sells items well below their charmed value to cover her lavish living expenses.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 21, 2017)

WhiteMaze said:


> PaintTool SAI is a simple program that can make wonders.


Is it free? 

I just remember that miiverse is gone, without any way to obtain screenshot of wii u titles is not possible to use such a thing. Once again i'm reminded why the wii u is fundamentally flawed


----------



## ThoD (Dec 21, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Is it free?
> 
> I just remember that miiverse is gone, without any way to obtain screenshot of wii u titles is not possible to use such a thing. Once again i'm reminded why the wii u is fundamentally flawed


You can always just take a pic with a camera you know... Also, I think there are ways to screenshot if you have a hacked WiiU, but not sure about that


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 21, 2017)

ThoD said:


> You can always just take a pic with a camera you know... Also, I think there are ways to screenshot if you have a hacked WiiU, but not sure about that


Nope, my tablet can't be used at the moment. The battery inflated like a bag of microwave popcorn. 

I need to take it to a technician to have them find a replacement battery and solder it. Otherwise I would consider using it since it does have a stylus and art software that was included with the system.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 21, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Is it free?
> 
> I just remember that miiverse is gone, without any way to obtain screenshot of wii u titles is not possible to use such a thing. Once again i'm reminded why the wii u is fundamentally flawed



I believe it is paid, however it should have a free trial period. Easily enough to make your character.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Dec 21, 2017)

Never expected an OC competition! Also, never heard of that game before, but alright En Masse, you have me somewhat interested.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 21, 2017)

So does this ANIME character have to look "ANIME" as in a artistic style common for Japanese shows, or something? Or does it just have to be someone who fits the troupe of a anime character, just wanna make sure the scope of the picture that qualifies specially since not everyone has anime art styles.


----------



## MiiJack (Dec 21, 2017)

Wished I could draw, but I never heard of this game before.


----------



## fatsquirrel (Dec 21, 2017)

New rules, withdrawing :>


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Dec 21, 2017)

And just like that, we have our first entry o.o


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Dec 21, 2017)

fatsquirrel said:


> View attachment 108882


Hahahaha stop


----------



## ThoD (Dec 21, 2017)

Just to clarify something, by "anime-inspired" are you referring to completely made up ones or can it be based on existing characters? My imagination is way bellow 0...


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 21, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Just to clarify something, by "anime-inspired" are you referring to completely made up ones or can it be based on existing characters? My imagination is way bellow 0...



I would also like to know.


----------



## T-hug (Dec 21, 2017)

WhiteMaze said:


> I would also like to know.


Made for this competition, otherwise people will just copy exisiting characters.

Updated OP.


----------



## fatsquirrel (Dec 21, 2017)

T-hug said:


> Made for this competition, otherwise people will just copy exisiting characters.
> 
> Updated OP.


Ill delete mine then xD
Good luck boys and girls


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 21, 2017)

T-hug said:


> Made for this competition, otherwise people will just copy exisiting characters.
> 
> Updated OP.


You added one word, funny how that changes everything. Original sure is a strong word.


----------



## ThoD (Dec 21, 2017)

T-hug said:


> Made for this competition, otherwise people will just copy exisiting characters.
> 
> Updated OP.


Ok, thanks! I'll have to think of something good then... About my other question from before that, will the drawing quality affect our chances to win or it doesn't matter if it's not that well drawn (with effort, without talent)?


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 21, 2017)

T-hug said:


> Made for this competition, otherwise people will just copy exisiting characters.
> 
> Updated OP.



Ah okay thanks T-Hug.

It is what I originally thought, but people's questions got me wondering about it.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 21, 2017)

I think I made two competition entries into one...

PS: this post is a joke, I am not really entering.


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Dec 21, 2017)

Anime...
Nope, never heard of it.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 21, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> "snip"
> I think I made two competition entries into one...
> 
> PS: this post is a joke, I am not really entering.


Is that a jojo reference?!


----------



## NicoAICP (Dec 21, 2017)

i cant draw at all, so i wish everyone luck


----------



## jahrs (Dec 21, 2017)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1at_QKBx111sl8o30TgQWTAoRivQTq7ov/view?usp=sharing

Name: Daemon Lysandre
Powers: The ability to grant wishes

Not good at drawing people but this is the enemy to my main character in my own anime called The Home Health Aide in Black
a rather different if not cliche view on how death works and how people see it. The character in the photo is what most people would consider the bad guy in an anime,
prior to peoples death he arrives and offers them a chance to extend their lives and one wish with the requirement that it be a selfish one. He often "forgets" however to mention that if they accept the wish they will be damn to hell and relies on his innocent and rather calming attitude to lure people into the trap. He wears an all white scrubs outfit and black gloves(cant get stains on black easily) because he despises direct contact and people in general and will lose his mind if even the tiniest stain gets on his clothe. More often then not he will follow his clients around during their extended lives to ensure they reach a level of happiness unlike anything theyve ever experienced before. Usually through shady means and sinful pleasures before killing them himself in elaborate ways he calls artistic and ironic. In life he was a lower class citizen of a powerful nation, he worked 15 hour shifts 7 days a week in order to provide for his family but one day his wife came home saying she had won the lottery and that their problems were over. For the next year him, his wife and their 2 kids lived out their every fantasy until their tragic deaths. It was unknown who was the culprit but police reports say they all died around the same time each in a more gruesome way then the last each placed in odd positions as if someone had planned it all out for when they were found. However they never could find the body of the father and most people assumed he was the killer.


----------



## Beerus (Dec 21, 2017)

hey i was wondering if it can be kind of lewd


----------



## ThoD (Dec 21, 2017)

Beerus said:


> hey i was wondering if it can be kind of lewd


I can already see the hentai coming


----------



## Beerus (Dec 21, 2017)

ThoD said:


> I can already see the hentai coming


lol yeah cant wait for some good art


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 21, 2017)

Oh boy

Tits


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 21, 2017)

I have several OC's... I didn't draw them myself though and requested for someone else to do it. Well, I did draw the base sketch and general ideas, but that's it... 

While I love closers, guess I'll have to pass on this given my subpar artistic skills.


----------



## GoldenSun3DS (Dec 21, 2017)

A game with $570 DLC right at the start? Screw that Star Citizen bullshit. I don't care if the game is utterly amazing, it's not worth that.


----------



## Axido (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm don't really have experience in drawing, like, at all, but I thought I'd give it a shot and was actually kind of impressed by what came out of it (for my standards, you know).
So, here's my entry.



I'm sorry that it was drawn on quad paper, but I just didn't have anything else available when I started drawing. And since this turned out better than expected, I went through with it.
As stated above, I'm not that good at drawing. I still tried to draw her in a swimming pose, though... This time on white paper, but not as good as the first drawing.



Now for the vital details:

*Name:* エリス (Eris)
*Abilities/Powers:* stay underwater for more than 40 minutes in shallow water and more than 2 hours in deep water; split her fin to be able to walk on land if necessary
*
Backstory: *Eris was born as a regular human with legs. She is the daughter of two marine biologists. Her parents took her to work (a research facility close to the sea) regularly, so she pretty much grew up surrounded by large fish tanks full of colorful fish and other marine creatures. There she developed a huge affinity for sharks, which she thinks are (apart from their instincts) calm and lovable animals misunderstood by the majority of humans. One day, Eris was 15 years old by that time, an accident at the research facility occurred, in which multiple fish tanks burst and flooded the building, flushing those who were inside into the sea. Waking up from unconsciousness underwater, Eris got aware of her ability to stay there without breathing for long periods of time. If that wasn't the case, she would have drowned for sure.
Back on land she was picked up by collegues of her parents who didn't believe she was alive... and told her that her mother went missing and hasn't been found yet.
After sharing the knowledge of her ability, she willingly became an object of research herself. Instead of going to school anymore, she was taught everything she was supposed to learn within the research facility. After her lessons she helped out by maintaining the fish tanks, feeding the fish and of course having tests conducted on her. Among other things it was found that without any special training she was as fast a swimmer as most Olympic athletes, which she even surpassed soon.
Seing herself more connected to water than to land, she one day decided to trade her legs for an artificial fin prothesis that her father constructed after her imagination. Though Eris has spent pretty much her whole life in the research facility since her mother vanished, she never believed that her mother actually died. Thus, at the age of 19 she escaped the facility to look for her, even if it meant finding her skeleton at the bottom of the sea...

*Update (12/25/17):* I thought that I shouldn't leave it at just the raw sketch and made a more refined version of her on my PC:


----------



## BLsquared (Dec 21, 2017)

Very cool competition, and nice entries so far! I have a character I've been working on for a bit, started drawing in a new style just a few days ago; perfect timing!
Now I just need to finish that drawing...


----------



## MarKSlasH (Dec 21, 2017)

This game seems interesting, as a lover of beat em ups I'm going to check it out for sure.


----------



## Scarlet (Dec 21, 2017)

Watched a few videos on this, definitely looks fun! I'll try my hand at art, so look forward to the scrawlings of a seven year old! lol


----------



## GameSystem (Dec 22, 2017)

Name: Dr. Opener (Clever, eh?)
Backstory: he is a crazy scientist who was kicked out from his university research position for cruel and unusual experiments. He believes that humans are inferior beings, and that they should be modified to become superior. He is very intrigued with the strength of the alien lifeforms, and wishes to make their powers his own.
Unique abilities or powers: Dr. Opener has superior intellect. He can collect the alien corpses and combine their body parts to create new battle slaves to fight for him. He can also inject himself with a serum made with freshly killed aliens to temporarily use their abilities until their cells die. He then returns to normal.

This is the 5th entry. Nobody else enter so I can win!


----------



## Awesomeaustin316 (Dec 22, 2017)

Oooooo I'm gonna work hard at this one.  Okay maybe not hard, but a little more than I did in the Tempmas contest


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 22, 2017)

Awesomeaustin316 said:


> Oooooo I'm gonna work hard at this one.  Okay maybe not hard, but a little more than I did in the Tempmas contest



That's the spirit!


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Dec 22, 2017)

@T-hug does turning the GBAtemp mascot into an anime waifu count as "original"? Or just a personification of the website?


----------



## DavidKang (Dec 22, 2017)

Been playing in Korean server for years but there's nothing that special.


----------



## Awesomeaustin316 (Dec 22, 2017)

DavidKang said:


> Been playing in Korean server for years but there's nothing that special.


I actually think I saw something about this game in a "Top Anime MMO" video awhile back.  I was on the hunt for a good game to play lol.  They mentioned having to go through a bunch of hoops just to play it because of it only having Korean Servers.


----------



## DavidKang (Dec 22, 2017)

Awesomeaustin316 said:


> I actually think I saw something about this game in a "Top Anime MMO" video awhile back.  I was on the hunt for a good game to play lol.  They mentioned having to go through a bunch of hoops just to play it because of it only having Korean Servers.



Just think of Dungeon Fighter that is 3D. The story isn't really appealing in my case. Just the characters. The combos? It's OK, you learn new things and apply them during battle. However, just like any free to play online MMO, it's pay to win on PvPs and harder maps. Not many users play Closers in Korea. There are more players in DF.


----------



## ThoD (Dec 22, 2017)

DavidKang said:


> Just think of Dungeon Fighter that is 3D. The story isn't really appealing in my case. Just the characters. The combos? It's OK, you learn new things and apply them during battle. However, just like any free to play online MMO, it's pay to win on PvPs and harder maps. Not many users play Closers in Korea. There are more players in DF.


Not all free to play MMOs are pay to win, take Guild Wars 2 for example. PvP is balanced so paid or not, it's mostly tactics and actual skill that matters. Same for most of Aeria's games. But if this one is pay to win, then you are golden if you win this competition


----------



## DavidKang (Dec 22, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Not all free to play MMOs are pay to win, take Guild Wars 2 for example. PvP is balanced so paid or not, it's mostly tactics and actual skill that matters. Same for most of Aeria's games. But if this one is pay to win, then you are golden if you win this competition



Sorry, my bad. I meant most of the games. Closers has one of the best costumes that you can buy though. Check it out it's a korean wiki.

https://namu.wiki/w/클로저스/코스튬/한정판매 코스튬


----------



## ThoD (Dec 22, 2017)

DavidKang said:


> Sorry, my bad. I meant most of the games. Closers has one of the best costumes that you can buy though. Check it out it's a korean wiki.
> 
> https://namu.wiki/w/클로저스/코스튬/한정판매 코스튬


They look pretty good, especially the female ones! Maid with lance though, lol


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 22, 2017)

BRB finding the sketchbook from my edgy middle school days.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 22, 2017)

I have this available on Twitch Prime to claim.....is this really worth it?..making an account and everything...I've seen it has annoying F2P cooldown's and loaded with MTX's


----------



## Awesomeaustin316 (Dec 22, 2017)

Just gotta do some finishing touches on my 4am, caffeine induced drawing.  A question though to anyone who can answer, are we allowed multiple entries on this one or only one? I'm hoping it works like the last contest and you can only win one prize but post multiple entries.


----------



## Awesomeaustin316 (Dec 22, 2017)

Name: Sora
Power: Total Magic Control
He lives in a world that revolves around magic, swords, and the never ending fight.  Among the worlds best, no one has a complete control over magic.  They can only channel it into spells and enchantments.  Sora has the power to completely control magic.  He needs no chant to cast, can manipulate mana even in it's purest form (The stream around his arm), and can even stop someones magic flow.  Since chants are needed for spells, in battle you usually have to activate spells one at a time.  He can activate multiple at once.  Due to the nature of his appearance, people assume he's evil.  He does what suits him but won't hesitate to help someone if an evil is trying to harm innocents.


----------



## vinstage (Dec 22, 2017)

https://adobe.ly/2zidP2B
-Grow
I actually wanted to test the watercolour and layering in Sketch for a while now. So I took up this oppurtunity, it’s not all great but eh. Might as well submit it lmao.

The name of said character is Hanakotoba (花言葉) the ‘language of flowers’, in which she’s inherited the ability to ‘talk to flowers’, or so she dubs it when in reality there’s just a charm about her which can loosen all things nature or human wise. She has a tentative and calming aura as well as easing. Her favourite flower would be the White Carnation for its symbolic meaning. Her true speciality and unique ordinare is in fact, not completely based upon her aura, but she can also at her will ensure a healthy growth when it comes to plants as well as having the ability to heal and rescue parched or dying ones.

Her backstory is something she keeps close to her. Her parents are both still alive however, their seperation at her birth was something that wasn’t disclosed to her very often. She saw and attended to each seperately however it never occured to her, how peculiar it was. As time passed she’d learnt to live alone after drifting between her mother and father and the awakening of her powers left her troubled as to whether she should open up about it to her parents, eventually pushing her to leave and lead a life alone. It wasn’t too hard as she’d slowly realised, she’d been leading a lonely life with her parents anyway. 

I also really wanted to try a flower-y drawing oof.


----------



## APartOfMe (Dec 24, 2017)

We needed 2 articles on this. An opener, and a closer.

That way once the contest ended we would have a closed closers closer!


----------



## acidmango (Dec 24, 2017)

This is *MLC-87*.

Their real name is unknown, as they awoke only with a toe-tag that labeled them as Medico Legal Case #87 and that their body was retrieved from a lake.
Technically they are undead and the green mask is an old trashbag that's fused to his head. They are also mute and unable to convey any words or thoughts, only emotions - though he is often eerily  content in most situations.
Being undead, they feel no pain and can perform extreme contortionist maneuvers.
He is an original character I created for an anime inspired comic.


----------



## x65943 (Dec 24, 2017)

Roboman Sam. The result of research into developing humanoid bulldozers. Midway through development a prototype bulldozer, Retzfeld Jakov, escaped and began destroying the town of of dozerton. Sam, bulldozer prototype unit 2, is the city's last hope.

Roboman Sam has the unique ability to demolish a midsize American home in under 3 hours. Don't miss the excitement, the first episode airs this August!




Open this spoiler if you want to see the antagonist.


Spoiler



Retzfeld Jakov, UNIT-01 (This one is just for fun)






Open this spoiler if you want to see my interpretations of other people's OC


Spoiler



@acidmango 's *MLC-87*




@kuwanger 's Sadim




@jahrs 's Daemon Lysandre


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 25, 2017)

x65943 said:


> Roboman Sam. The result of research into developing humanoid bulldozers. Midway through development a prototype bulldozer, Retzfeld Jakov, escaped and began destroying the town of of dozerton. Sam, bulldozer prototype unit 2, is the city's last hope.
> 
> Roboman Sam has the unique ability to demolish a midsize American home in under 3 hours. Don't miss the excitement, the first episode airs this August!
> 
> ...



If your talent wasn't obvious enough from the previous contest, this post definitely proves it.

Keep up the good work. Never stop being an artist!


----------



## thewarhammer (Dec 25, 2017)

Rafael, the 10th Seraph

The youngest among them, Rafael is one of the Seraphs, holy warriors bestowed with the divine weapons to protect Arcadia.

After his encounter with the Great Cataclysm, his left arm became corrupted after getting in contact with the River of Souls. Because of this, he gained the ability to absorb power directly from it. But as the power can be too much for him to control, it has to be constantly sealed.

Besides this, he uses the Heilige Waffen, sacred fans with the power of the four elements.


----------



## Awesomeaustin316 (Dec 26, 2017)

thewarhammer said:


> Rafael, the 10th Seraph
> 
> The youngest among them, Rafael is one of the Seraphs, holy warriors bestowed with the divine weapons to protect Arcadia.
> 
> ...


I really like this one.  Gives you enough to imagine your own story, and I'm a sucker for Cloaks and Coats lol.  Plus the "sealed arm" looks really cool!


----------



## thewarhammer (Dec 26, 2017)

Awesomeaustin316 said:


> I really like this one.  Gives you enough to imagine your own story, and I'm a sucker for Cloaks and Coats lol.  Plus the "sealed arm" looks really cool!



Thanks! I guess we can't go wrong with coats, they always works well. 8D


----------



## Newwaverap (Dec 26, 2017)

Here is our entry, her name is Morphose. Pronounced (More) and (Foes). She came from a distant planet long before humans inhabited the earth. She has had the amazing ability to be one with the planet and she has literally been every creature on this planet. From the microbes in the primordial ooze, the dinosaurs to the great white sharks of today. By assuming their appearance she has learned not only their language but also their way of life. She can employ the help of any species she transforms into and can command great armies of creatures if necessary. She can be considered to be "Nature" epitomized. She fights for all living things and will not give up in her quest for universal peace.


----------



## Naegi_ (Dec 26, 2017)

Hey guys! Lurker and finally new member passing through, thank you for having me in advance! 


I always wanted to do something like this and finally decided to create an account and create something for this competition.
You can see the initial sketch on the right and the finished piece in the middle.

---------------------------

This is my character.

His name is *Hayato Makoto*.





*His Story:*


    The Dungeon, an ancient resource of monsters just waiting to flood the continent should their numbers overwhelm the depths in which they inhabit. There are those who wish to keep those numbers under control, and those who wish for the denizens of the Deep to run rampant across the overworld. Below that are the tools used to do so, adventurers. One such tool is Hayato, an orphan at birth, raised in Orio, the city built around the dungeon, designed to raise the adventurers required to keep everything under control. A life in a foster home and days filled with stories of amazing sights in the depths below meant that Hayato was naturally going to sign on to become an adventurer when he came of age. Sadly, doing chores and listening to stories all day are not what makes a strong adventurer.

    Hayato signed up to become an adventurer only to meet the grim reality, an untrained orphan that can only dream of facing a monster is not comparable to the many that have been raised for such a purpose, which tends to be the case in Orio. Such a reality meant he had to train in the safer outskirts alone, as others traveled further for more experience to allow them to jumpstart their descent into the Dungeon. This slow progress wore on the mental state of Hayato and his desires to rapidly obtain entry into the dungeon, opening him up to a darker influence, that of Evilus.

    The promise of the training and power Hayato needed to see the sights that he has only heard of were more than enough for him to accept an offer provided by Evilus. He was given powers that enabled lightning fast speed and paralyzing blows to disable and take down any unsuspecting target. *Hayato had become molded into the shape of an assassin*, a killing machine, taught to kill the higher ranks of adventurers.

    He was more than eager to repay his debts to Evilus and confirm the stories he had been told as he took his first step into The Dungeon, but at the same time, he also took his last step in becoming a being of chaos.
    His greed for Adventure turned him into an exploitable tool, and with every life he takes his mind crumbles more and more, turning him into an Insane killing machine.

    He now lives his life as an assassin for Evilus and became one of the most feared beings in the Dungeon.


*Abilities :*

*Raiton*

Hayato can form a Lightning aura around his Weapon which enables him to inflict paralyzing strikes on his victims.

*Shadowstep*

By manipulating the Shadows, Hayato can teleport short distances and close in on his target with lightning speed.

*Sword Mastery*

Hayato’s go-to Weapons are Short Swords. They are light and combined with his abilities become a Deadly Tool.

*Gaze of the Snake*

Hayato's right eye has the ability to paralyze his victims if he looks them directly in the eye. He uses this ability to render his victims immobile and then slowly torture them using his Swords.




Spoiler: Afterword



*Afterword*


Sorry for the wall of text, i kind of went overboard with my Story writing D:. Some of you will recognize that my story is slightly based on a popular Anime which i’m a big fan of . I have always liked the idea of the Dungeon and an actual experience system in a real World and came up with this Story for my original Character.

Thanks for reading and Good Luck everyone!


----------



## Armalord (Dec 26, 2017)

First post. Hi there!

*Character name*:

Sumire




*Backstory*:

She was born in a small village, being harassed by the larger neighbour village whom made the smaller village's people work for them, and killed the villagers who revolted.
Growing up, she came to hate the treatment, and wanted them to disappear. She began to train in the woods.

One day while training, she found a sword - which spoke to her. Offering to free the village from its misery. Being the naive girl she was, she agreed.
She returned to the village, with the sword in hand. She suddenly began to lose consciousness, the demon within the sword took over her body. When she came to, she found the entire village in ruins. Everyone, including her own villagers were massacred.
The demon was now apart of her, slowly taking over her mind.

She is now on a journey, attempting to cleanse herself from the demon and learning to fight without relying on her power - despite the huge amount of power it gives her.

*Power/Ability*:

She's able to exceed the limits of the human body and gain immense power, reflexes and as her sword slices through everything within its vicinity. However doing so, makes the demon's corruption spread faster.

Edit: Format/Resizing


----------



## Rhymei (Dec 26, 2017)

This looks like fun!

Nobody knows how, but one day the world as we know it simply ceased to be. It just... merged with countless other worlds, resulting in strange caverns, dungeons, even entire cities spawning all over the globe. Terrifying creatures now roam the land and people are developing strange powers, some more useful than the others. It is just as weird and incomprehensible to us humans, as it is to the otherworldly beings and *Maiyutoroknroteph* was in deep shock when she left her lair to be welcomed by a bustling Japanese city, and soon many screams of terror...

Several months have passed and while there are still many humans who exploit their newfound powers and hostile beasts lurking about, the world has calmed down considerably and humans are learning to accept the odd guests.

Mayu, as humans prefer to call her, is slowly adjusting to her new life as a not so average school girl. She's come to adore the human culture and really enjoys playing computer games, reading manga and doing other teenager stuff. She's hoping to make many friends and maybe even find a loved one, but her terrifying form makes it a bit of a challenge. Not easily discouraged, Mayu continues to do her best. Will she succeed? Watch and see for yourself!





*Abilities*:
- Spinning web
- Shooting tiny hairs with weak sleep poison in them
- Walking on walls
- Being both cute and creepy at the same time​


----------



## Awesomeaustin316 (Dec 27, 2017)

Looking at all these amazing entries makes me want to rethink my submission lol.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 27, 2017)

Awesomeaustin316 said:


> Looking at all these amazing entries makes me want to rethink my submission lol.



Never say that buddy. Do your best.

I'm working on my submission as well.


----------



## Naegi_ (Dec 27, 2017)

Awesomeaustin316 said:


> Looking at all these amazing entries makes me want to rethink my submission lol.



I actually really like the attention to the detail in your submission, especially the reflection in the Water looks amazing!

Of course all the other submissions also have very unique styles and it's one of the reasons why i love competitions like this.

Im glad that i managed to finish my piece in time after pulling an all nighter  I really need a break now.


----------



## Aracea (Dec 27, 2017)

Her Name is Amira Lam.



*Backstory*:
On this day, younger magic users from far and wide gathers at the capital, Eastcliff, for a chance of admittance to the prestigious Eastcliff Academy. This academy has produced nearly all of the greatest magic users in the country; simply being accepted into the school is an acknowledgment of great potential. Those who wish to enter have to pass both a written and practical examination, with only those who excel in the written portion being granted the right to take the practical.

Amira is one magic user who is poised to gain entry to Eastcliff Academy. She is a commoner, born to the Lam family located in the town of Sanlow, not too far from the capital. Amira has a natural born talent for magic, significant enough for her parents to pursue this. They made the decision to spend whatever money they could spare into training Amira as to unlock her full potential. While the training was certainly lesser than that of which a noble is provided, Amira's abilities are comparable.

It was not all great for Amira though, the relentless and forced training given to her by her parents left her with a robbed childhood and slight resentment for her parents. Her parent's desire for Amira to be successful as well as the status and wealth that came with it forced Amira down the path of becoming a mage. Amira is now locked into a situation where if she does not succeed in becoming a worthwhile mage, there will be nothing else left for her in life.



*Powers*:
Being born in a world where everyone is capable of magic to some degree, Amira is no exception. Her specialty lies in the conjuration school of magic, a school of magic that works with bringing thoughts into reality. That is to say they can create temporary objects and even living creatures out of mana.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 27, 2017)

Newwaverap said:


> View attachment 109335 Here is our entry, her name is Morphose. Pronounced (More) and (Foes). She came from a distant planet long before humans inhabited the earth. She has had the amazing ability to be one with the planet and she has literally been every creature on this planet. From the microbes in the primordial ooze, the dinosaurs to the great white sharks of today. By assuming their appearance she has learned not only their language but also their way of life. She can employ the help of any species she transforms into and can command great armies of creatures if necessary. She can be considered to be "Nature" epitomized. She fights for all living things and will not give up in her quest for universal peace.


that looks familiar


----------



## ThoD (Dec 27, 2017)

Joe88 said:


> that looks familiar


The wonders of photoshop


----------



## Newwaverap (Dec 27, 2017)

Joe88 said:


> that looks familiar


Good job! Do a few others please.


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 27, 2017)

i have way too many games on my back list plus i can't draw worth of garbage i can only draw stick people good luck to everyone.


----------



## thewarhammer (Dec 27, 2017)

Awesomeaustin316 said:


> Looking at all these amazing entries makes me want to rethink my submission lol.



Don't be like that, you can always improve but your comission is very solid. I suck hard at digital art, for example.  

By the way, I was a bit bored at work today, so I made a "fanart" of Sora. Hope you like.


----------



## Awesomeaustin316 (Dec 28, 2017)

thewarhammer said:


> Don't be like that, you can always improve but your comission is very solid. I suck hard at digital art, for example.
> 
> By the way, I was a bit bored at work today, so I made a "fanart" of Sora. Hope you like.
> 
> ...


That is awesome!  I like the traditional anime look and the extra coat detail on him


----------



## Jeffryxd (Dec 28, 2017)

*Name: *Shiro Sakura


 


*Power: *Water, Wind, and Ice Magic
*
BackStory:  *She's harsh, stubborn and impolite, but there's more than this to her as she has a gruesome past.She was born and raised in a poor family in a developed city. She lived peacefully until she was about 8 years old, it was at that point that everything changed. She destroyed her parent's lives during her magic awakening ritual and she was now alone, miserable and abandoned. She managed to survive the hard world by relying on her best friend Lily. With her strength and dedication, she managed to keep ahead of the curve and start a new life. This has turned her into the woman she is today.Having finally found some stability, she now works as a royal guard for the king. By doing so, she hopes to find some form of redemption and finally find tranquility she has never had.

*Edit: *Added Face Shot
*Edit2:* Fixed some grammar


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 28, 2017)

Welp, the deadline is tomorrow today, and I'm a chronic procrastinator, so I sketched this guy and took a picture of the drawing with my phone's shitty camera.  So here's my entry:




Here's the backstory and stuff.  It's pretty lengthy, and was kinda stream-of-consciousness in conception, so pardon any possible plot holes:


Spoiler: Backstory



This is Billy.  Billy resides on an alternate Earth, where magic played a role in the development of human beings, albeit not until the 1940s, where the Allies discovered it and used that to end the World War II, as opposed to the atomic bomb.  The effects of this decision have been long-reaching, spawning monsters and other magical creatures across the globe. 

Since then, magic users have risen in number slowly but steadily.  Only users with a high enough innate magical ability can wield magic, otherwise, nothing happens, even if the incantations are chanted correctly and the movements and ritual are proper.

To combat the world's ever-growing monster problem, schools have since developed to evaluate children based on their ability in battle.  Those who lack an innate magical ability are trained in the ways of normal human attacks.  Guns, while not as effective on magically-enhanced monsters with anti-ammo hexes as they are on other living beings, are still useful in combat.  Because of this, weapons like swords, spears, bows, etc. are once again rendered useful for combat.

When one reaches 15 years of age, a test adventure of sorts is set up for parties consisting of up to four people, no more, no less.  Said party, when the day comes, must, in a controlled arena known as a QuestZone, embark on a journey to defeat a predetermined strong monster (referred to as a "boss" monster).  This system also allows individuals to pick their own party members before embarking on this contained quest (while this law was changed in countries like France, where party members are chosen randomly, our story is set in the US, and the proposal will probably never make it through Congress anytime within the scope of this narrative).

Now, here's where Billy comes in.  In addition to having no innate magical ability, Billy has asthma, severely impairing his ability to fight.  Because of this, Billy is considered handicapped, much to his and his parents' disappointment, and is rejected by the US's battle-oriented educational system.  Also because of this, Billy has no friends, and is widely mocked on his street.

Billy, understandably, is initially very distraught at this.  But fortunately for him, he has an interest in electronics, which have developed in parallel with magic over the years, and have recently begun to interact with each other, albeit with ever-developing and ever-changing APIs to interface with magic elements.  Said developments are labeled as "techic," short for technological magic. 

A month before the Day of the Disembarking (the day in which everyone gets sent on a controlled quest), Billy tries his hand at working certain techic parts together into weapons.  Here, Billy begins developing his own fighting style, focused on making as little movements as possible, so as to not set off his asthma.  The fighting style involves lots of projectiles and ranged attacks, ranging from throwing electrical cords at the enemy, then firing off a charge, to _firing the electricity itself_ at the enemy.

On the Day of the Disembarking, Billy tries to convince the hosts to participate, citing his increased combat capabilities, but they turn him down regardless.  Dejected, Billy makes his way home, only to find it in shambles, with his parents nowhere to be found.  His only clue is a note written hastily that was left on the ground, reading "DAY OF DISEMBARKING RIGGED, LOCAL GOVERNMENT HAS TIES TO."  Billy, disturbed by this abruptly cut off note, runs back to the Disembarking arena, only to find the hosts dead and the opening to the QuestZone broken apart.  Desperate to get to the bottom of this plot, Billy runs off into the QuestZone, hoping to warn all of the parties about the unknown impending danger.





Spoiler: Appearance Specifics



The monocle he wears is essentially an eye piece hooked up to a System-on-Chip (SoC) interfacing with a ScanStone.  Using v1.5 of the ScanStone API, Billy can quickly analyze his opponents and their health, then plan his method of attack around that. 

The glove he wears (modeled after Wolverine, one of Billy's favorite comic book characters) allows Billy to pierce through enemies, and send varying electric charges at the enemy to stun and injure them.

All of Billy's Techic parts are powered by a 50000 mAh battery.  Billy _must_ be careful to watch his battery level, or else he'll be rendered unable to use his devices and, thus, dead meat.  The battery, as well as other Techic devices, are mounted on Billy's belt.

He wears the coat like that because he thinks it looks cool.  Really.





Spoiler: Personality



In person, Billy is generally a polite and shy person, preferring to keep to himself most of the time.  He tends to avoid larger social gatherings, both out of a mild fear of being judged, as well as a general disinterest in just sitting around and talking.

As mentioned before, Billy takes an interest in electronics, and, in his spare time, plays video games and reads comic books and manga.  He frequents many different online forums, ranging from gaming to superhero forums, and his very vocal about his opinions there, much to the dismay of a few users.

Billy, thanks in part to his asthma and lack of combat capabilities, has something of an inferiority complex, and has a very strong drive to prove himself in combat, both to his parents and to other kids his age, who often dismiss him.  This may lead him to make some reckless decisions.


----------



## T-hug (Dec 28, 2017)

Today is the last chance to enter!


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 28, 2017)

T-hug said:


> Today is the last chance to enter!



Man this is worse than that extreme anxiety feeling that you get when Sonic is about to drown the music starts and the bubble doesn't freaking appear.

I shall hurry.

-----------------------








*Name: *Yaoru

*Backstory: *Yaoru was born during a violent hurricane, in the year 1781. Both her parents and her survived, however her father would later perish due to a work accident in the Great Rebuilding of the ravaged country. Since she was a young child, she seemed to suffer from mild autism as she was very closed to herself, and seemed to engage in conversations not only with animals, but with water bodies as well. As she grew into her adulthood, much of her behavior developed. And so did her beauty. By the age 19, she was in full control of her abilities. Now one of the very few dozens in the entire continent with special powers, she used them to help in whatever way she could.
*
Ability: *She has two major abilities. The first one being *Water conjuring*. Yaoru was born with the ability to not only create beings made from pure water, but also heal most injuries by using water channeling to the victim. Her abilities reflect her pure-warmheartedness and kindness.


----------



## Darkan (Dec 29, 2017)

Name: Tamashi ha estado practicando artes marciales desde que era un niño. Siempre ha sido considerado un prodigio ya que siempre ha excedido en todo lo que ha intentado. Gracias a sus habilidades naturales superiores, siempre lo ha tenido fácil en materia de combate incluso sin la necesidad de usar su poder especial, y debido a que sus padres lo descuidaban, podía centrarse únicamente en su entrenamiento.
He set his goal in becoming the very best in the world, this has led him to develop a stern and focused personality, plus a lack of empathy to others and really bad temper. However, he can't avoid being formal and proper due to his education.

__________________________________________________________________

*Power/Ability*

His power is the telekinesis. He can manipulate objects and use this power to control three puppets that serve as combat support.
When taking his power to the limit he can put negative effects on his enemies (paralysis, dizziness, etc.)
He can also boost his companions’ status.





hi :3 it's the first time I participate in hum...... something XD
I have 15 tears and Greetings from Merida Yucatan México!!


----------



## T-hug (Dec 29, 2017)

-entries now closed-


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 29, 2017)

T-hug said:


> -entries now closed-



Good luck everyone!


----------



## Awesomeaustin316 (Dec 29, 2017)

Good luck to all!  Now it's time to combine everyone's characters into one really funny romcom manga.


----------



## Naegi_ (Dec 29, 2017)

Good luck everyone! When can we expect the winners to be announced?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 29, 2017)

Awesomeaustin316 said:


> Good luck to all!  Now it's time to combine everyone's characters into one really funny romcom manga.


I was thinking more a fighting game, but that works too.


----------



## acidmango (Dec 29, 2017)

Awesomeaustin316 said:


> Good luck to all!  Now it's time to combine everyone's characters into one really funny romcom manga.


Yes please.
Or a clever tongue-in-cheek dating sim.


----------



## Minox (Dec 29, 2017)

Joe88 said:


> that looks familiar


Glad I'm not the only one who noticed when going over the entries.


----------



## Naegi_ (Dec 29, 2017)

A little off topic but if you have any Questions regarding the Game or need Help on EU servers, you can hit me up with a pm on the forums or ingame under the name Naegi. I've been playing for a while now and should be able to answer most Questions.


----------



## Awesomeaustin316 (Dec 30, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> I was thinking more a fighting game, but that works too.





acidmango said:


> Yes please.
> Or a clever tongue-in-cheek dating sim.



I'm okay with any of these ideas,  I'd be down to make a visual novel / Fighting / Dating sim combo lol


----------



## Jayro (Jan 2, 2018)

Congratulations winners!


----------



## Axido (Jan 2, 2018)

Congratulations to the two that haven't been entering using accounts created on Dec 26. And congratulations to Naegi_ as well who DID create a new account, but seems pretty legit. The other two yet have to get more than one post on their accounts.

Just something I found very suspicious when I saw some masterpieces popping up within a pretty short timespan...


----------



## T-hug (Jan 2, 2018)

Just incase anyone wondererd, here is how the votes turned out:

6 Thewarhammer
6 Jeffryxd
5 Whitemaze
4 Naegi_
4 Rhymei
4 Aracea
3 vinstage
2 B_e_p_s_i_m_a_n
2 Awesomeaustin316
2 Armalord
2 x65943

As you can see, it was very close and the 3 members with 4 votes each where thrown into the randomizer to pick 2 of them. Aracea just missed out this time.

I'm not sure if correct, but I think these codes may also give 5x more keys for you to give out to friends. If this is the case, maybe the winners can give some to the other members who entered?
Just a thought.


----------



## thewarhammer (Jan 2, 2018)

It's been years since I won at something! This is a really nice new-year present indeed! 

Congrats to everyone who entered in the contest, it was really fun! Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## Rhymei (Jan 2, 2018)

Ohh! Thank you for choosing my entry, I'm glad you liked it! +v+ 
And congratulations to the other winners. <3


----------



## Jeffryxd (Jan 2, 2018)

Congrats everyone. o3o


----------



## Armalord (Jan 2, 2018)

Axido said:


> Congratulations to the two that haven't been entering using accounts created on Dec 26. And congratulations to Naegi_ as well who DID create a new account, but seems pretty legit. The other two yet have to get more than one post on their accounts.
> 
> Just something I found very suspicious when I saw some masterpieces popping up within a pretty short timespan...



Hi


----------



## acidmango (Jan 2, 2018)

gz winners, some good picks there!


----------



## Awesomeaustin316 (Jan 2, 2018)

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 2, 2018)

Congrats to everyone, especially the winners!


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jan 3, 2018)

One of the best years ever in the GBA


T-hug said:


> Just incase anyone wondererd, here is how the votes turned out:
> 
> 6 Thewarhammer
> 6 Jeffryxd
> ...



Wait. 5x keys What?

How do I do that? Ill gladly give codes to the other winners if I can get them.


----------



## acidmango (Jan 3, 2018)

WhiteMaze said:


> One of the best years ever in the GBA
> 
> 
> Wait. 5x keys What?
> ...



Hit me up if they do, I'm still playing the game on and off.
Love combo'ing around as J.


----------

